# Odd vaginal Pain ( 5 weeks )



## Jesty15

Im looking for some insight, on something that started on maybe a few days ago...

So im an estimated 5 weeks, at most 6. ( until i see my Obstetrician for my first appointment)

I started having this soreness in my vagina.It does not hurt when i pee, have intercourse. Ive had no bleeding whatsoever, nor cramping, or any other pain.

Its sort of just this dull pain, that eases and comes back here and again.

Is it possible to have round ligament pain this early on? 

Im a small girl around 110-115 pounds.

Please anybody who has had this pain/symptom share it with me, so i know im not the only one out there!!!

Thanks:)


----------



## Jesty15

And i was diagnosed with PID years ago, ( pelvic inflammatory disease ) by bacteria, not std.. if that helps


----------



## daydreaming22

I had ligament pain at 5-6 weeks so it is possible. I would ask your doctor to be sure.


----------



## Jesty15

Thank you for the reply!!!

I mean I was thrown off because ive had three previous pregnancies, one full term,

and had never experienced it. Its not a pain that actually hurts... Its just there!!

And here in Ontario, your first appoitment is only when your approx, 11-12 weeks. 

Which sucks cause that means its a month and a half away, and id have to wait over 

24hrs in emergency for sure, just to find out.

Are you still getting round ligament pains?


----------



## xdxxtx

I had round ligament pain at 5 weeks - hurt like HECK! I still get it once in a while, when I cough or sneeze. Anyway, I get vaginal soreness whenever I have sex or get an internal ultrasound, so I avoid it for the most part. lol. I only get the soreness for a day or two afterwards, so if you can, try holding off from sex for a few days and see if that makes the pain go away. Note: lube does not help the pain for me at all.


----------



## rdy4number2

I had something like that with my daughter. It was like a stabbing pain in my vagina that would come and go. I have heard it called "pressure pains".

rdy


----------



## NewAtThis13

I have that exact same thins right now too, I'm just at 6 weeks or so now and when I cough, sneeze, or do too much movement I get like a sharp little pang that shoots down to near my vagina and I can tell its muscle related :/ hopefully it will ease off!


----------



## flippityflop

I had something similar when I found out, about 5 or 6 weeks. It was a light throbbing down there, not somehwere I thought I'd have any pain. It came and went and haven't felt it for a while now


----------



## Jesty15

thank you all!

I did lay off the sex for around 4days or so..

But when i have intercourse it still doesnt not hurt whatsoever.

At first, i thought i was getting my AF, and then of course, not when i had tested, and positive.

Im goign crazy thinking about how far away my appoitment is!! UGH!!! 

You ladies are such a great help.. Until i hear it from my doctor, thats when ill stop freaking out ( because of my two losses, one m/c one ectopic)

But so glad to hear that you have also experienced it. My mom was telling me it could be because of too much Salt in my diet? 

Anyone else receive that same info?


----------

